# Hi there! From Marie in Sweden



## SNOTCROW (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi there everyone, 

I've been lurking here for a week or something, time to announce my arrival 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My journey here started with Panacea81's tutorials on youtube. Then I realised there were more who did video tutorials of their makeup (WOW!) Through MissChievous I found Specktra.net. 

I actually don't have any products from MAC yet, but I feel a strong crave for their products since I've heard so much greatness from everyone here. 
Newlywed as I am (should post some pics of the bridal makeup someday soon I guess!), there's not a big budget for makeup right now though...


----------



## kariii (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi welcome to the boards!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## SNOTCROW (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you all!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 15, 2008)

welcome!


----------

